# JRobot



## Quaxli (15. Apr 2011)

Wollte mal mein neuestes Machwerk von Euch testen lassen, auch wenn es nicht ganz fertig ist. 
Die Idee ist vom Brettspiel Robo Rally geklaut. (Robo Rally ? Wikipedia).
Allerdings ist bei mir nur ein Einspieler-Modus geplant. Netzwerk oder Multiplayer will ich nicht realisieren.

Aufgabe ist es eine Roboter vom Start ins Ziel zu steuern und diesen pro Runde mit 5 Karten zu programmieren. 
Eine Runde besteht aus dem "Abspielen" von 5 Karten. Nach jeder Karte kommen evtl. "Bodeneffekte" ins Spiel. Seht Ihr dann ja. 

Ich bin momentan noch am Testen und am Feinschliff, würde aber gerne schon mal wissen, ob es bei Euch ohne Probleme läuft. Daher schon mal Danke für Euer Feedback. 

Was noch fehlt:
- Sound
- mehr Level -> aktuell gibt es nur 3
- ein vernünftiges Ende, wenn alle Level durchspielt sind. Momentan wird das Spiel einfach abgeschossen. 
- evtl. ein paar Tiles mehr
- evtl. noch zusätzliche Visualisierungen (Schadensanzeige und ähnliches)
- ....


----------



## Apo (15. Apr 2011)

Hat alles funktioniert und ist sehr schön. Und das beste ist, ich habs verstanden   *thumbsup*

Ideenvorschläge (nur Ideen und Vorschläge, welche mit spontan beim Spielen kamen und mir jetzt noch einfallen =) ):
- Warum hast du 2 Frames offen? Warum integrierst du die Karten nicht mit ins erste Fenster? Ich finde persönlich 1 Fenster besser und so könntest du auch leichter ein Applet gestalten.
- Ich fands doof, weil ich natürlich ohne Tutorial gestartet bin und dann mitten im Spiel nachschauen wollte, was welches Tile macht, dass es mein ganzes Spiel zerstört und ich von vorne beginnen musste.
- Ist das Feld immer aus 12x12 beschränkt? Könnten nicht auch größere Karten interessant sein?
- UserFeedback, dass man noch mehr Karten selektieren muss, um den Zug zu starten (entweder ganz einfach den done button erst enablen wenn 5 Züge ausgewählt oder noch besser ein anderes Feedback zusätzlich dazu noch ... gerade für den Anfang). 
- Es vlt ermöglichen mit rechter Maustaste eine Selektion einer Karte wieder rückgängig zu machen und nicht alle mit einmal.
- Wenn du Maus über ein Tile eine Weile ist vlt erklären, was dieses Tile zu bedeuten hat.
- Tiles vlt mehr animieren. Gerade die Wandtiles könnten leicht leuchten am Rand (so blinkend an und aus oder so eine Lampe die im Kreis rumläuft)
- die Go bzw. To Tiles vlt noch optisch ansprechender gestalten, obwohl sie jetzt schon sehr selbsterklärend sind.
- den Roboter schneller laufen lassen können (einfach einen Schieberegler)
- und es ist doof, wenn ich sterbe, dass ich von komplett vorne starte und nicht das Level wiederholen kann.


----------



## Quaxli (18. Apr 2011)

Apo hat gesagt.:


> - Warum hast du 2 Frames offen? Warum integrierst du die Karten nicht mit ins erste Fenster? Ich finde persönlich 1 Fenster besser und so könntest du auch leichter ein Applet gestalten.


Ich fand es schön, wenn das Hauptfenster eine feste Größe hat. Und nicht eine Zeitlang "unnützes" Zeug angezeigt wird. Ich habe aber schon darüber nachgedacht, das Karten-Panel einzubauen und den aktuellen Zug anzeigen zu lassen. Andererseits gefällt mir die momentan Lösung schon recht gut. Mal sehen.




Apo hat gesagt.:


> - Ich fands doof, weil ich natürlich ohne Tutorial gestartet bin und dann mitten im Spiel nachschauen wollte, was welches Tile macht, dass es mein ganzes Spiel zerstört und ich von vorne beginnen musste.


Stimmt, da muß ich noch was ändern.



Apo hat gesagt.:


> - Ist das Feld immer aus 12x12 beschränkt? Könnten nicht auch größere Karten interessant sein?


Ja, das habe ich vom Brettspiel übernommen. Werde ich wohl auch nicht ändern, da man sonst Level bauen könnte, die wirklich lange dauern




Apo hat gesagt.:


> - UserFeedback, dass man noch mehr Karten selektieren muss, um den Zug zu starten (entweder ganz einfach den done button erst enablen wenn 5 Züge ausgewählt oder noch besser ein anderes Feedback zusätzlich dazu noch ... gerade für den Anfang).


Werde ich ändern. Das war eigentlich geplant, aber ich hab's vergessen. Selber sieht man das dann nicht mehr unbedingt.



Apo hat gesagt.:


> - Es vlt ermöglichen mit rechter Maustaste eine Selektion einer Karte wieder rückgängig zu machen und nicht alle mit einmal.


Muß ich mal sehen. Dazu müßte ich noch ein bißchen zusätzliche Logik reinbasteln. Wäre aber wohl komfortabler.



Apo hat gesagt.:


> - Wenn du Maus über ein Tile eine Weile ist vlt erklären, was dieses Tile zu bedeuten hat.


Das kriegt man doch raus, wenn der Roboter drauf steht?  Mal sehen...



Apo hat gesagt.:


> - Tiles vlt mehr animieren. Gerade die Wandtiles könnten leicht leuchten am Rand (so blinkend an und aus oder so eine Lampe die im Kreis rumläuft)


Über die Wandtiles denke ich mal nach. Ansonsten gefällt mir der Grad der Animation so wie er ist. Ich bin da mittlerweile ein bißchen vorsichtig. Man hat auch schnell zu viel animiert.



Apo hat gesagt.:


> - die Go bzw. To Tiles vlt noch optisch ansprechender gestalten, obwohl sie jetzt schon sehr selbsterklärend sind.


Nö, die gefallen mir so wie sie sind. 



Apo hat gesagt.:


> - den Roboter schneller laufen lassen können (einfach einen Schieberegler)


Die Idee gefällt mir. Da werde ich mal über ein Umsetzung nachdenken.



Apo hat gesagt.:


> - und es ist doof, wenn ich sterbe, dass ich von komplett vorne starte und nicht das Level wiederholen kann.


Doch geht. Ist nur (noch) nicht beschrieben.... . Wenn ein Level startet wird oben rechts für ca. 5 Sekunden der Levelname eingeblendet - momentan zugegebenermaßen noch sehr unscheinbar (wird aber noch geändert).  Im Spiel kannst Du dann mit "Jump to Level" zu diesem Level springen, indem Du den Levelnamen eingibst.


Danke für das Lob und das ausführliche Feedback. Ein paar der Vorschläge werde ich auf jeden Fall umsetzen. Ich melde mich dann mal, wenn es wieder ein Stück vorwärts gegangen ist (und ich noch mehr Level habe).


----------

